# Am I over qualified?



## HeroComeBK (May 26, 2014)

I was born in HK but grew up in the UK. 
I have a PhD in computer science and speak fluent English and Cantonese. 
I don't have much work experience though as I just finished my studies and started work for a company developing software. 

My concern is that I will be unable to find a decent paying IT job in Hong Kong when I move back because of my qualification and my lack of work experience. Am I over qualified?

In fact, can I find a job before I move to HK to reduce the risk of moving without being able to find a decent paying job?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Have a look here it might give you some ideas. jobsDB – Hong Kong's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site
See what requirements are.


----------



## HeroComeBK (May 26, 2014)

Thank you for the link. Most jobs don't list a PhD Holder as a requirement. I suspect that might be a problem because I'll be over qualified for all those jobs. As a PhD I expect my salary to be a certain amount above an average. So why would an employer hire someone with a PhD who is expecting a higher salary than someone else who also has the similar skills and more experience but no PhD?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

To me the answer to that is you may have to lower your expectations and take a lower paid job to get the work experience. It's not rocket science just common sense.


----------



## HeroComeBK (May 26, 2014)

One would question then why they'd do a PhD in the first place if it doesn't gain them any advantage. Those 3-4 years could have been used to gain work experience instead.


----------



## kimwy (Sep 25, 2011)

HeroComeBK said:


> One would question then why they'd do a PhD in the first place if it doesn't gain them any advantage. Those 3-4 years could have been used to gain work experience instead.


My husband has a PhD (in engineering) and says exactly that.

If you plan on working as a university academic, then a PhD is a must. 

If you intend on working in the private sector then you are just losing 4 years of earnings and experience. Real life experience is perceived as just as good, or possibly better, than years in an academic environment.

He is now at a very senior level and his colleagues at a similar level have a mix of bachelors / masters degrees.

Downgrade your expectations about commanding a higher starting salary. Or look for university posts.


----------



## HeroComeBK (May 26, 2014)

I think it's common if not natural that anybody with a PhD would expect their salary to be a cut above the rest since they have the highest academic qualification that one can get in their lifetime. But logically I know you guys are right. Everyone has to start from somewhere. If lowering my salary expectations will get me a job then that's fine, as long as I'm able to get a job and won't be seen as overqualified for a post which was my original concern. 

It's reassuring to know that Kimwy's husband with a PhD had found a job and went up the promotion ladder in HK. Is your husband British or Chinese descent? Feel free to ignore if it's too personal a question.


----------



## kimwy (Sep 25, 2011)

HeroComeBK said:


> I think it's common if not natural that anybody with a PhD would expect their salary to be a cut above the rest since they have the highest academic qualification that one can get in their lifetime. But logically I know you guys are right. Everyone has to start from somewhere. If lowering my salary expectations will get me a job then that's fine, as long as I'm able to get a job and won't be seen as overqualified for a post which was my original concern.
> 
> It's reassuring to know that Kimwy's husband with a PhD had found a job and went up the promotion ladder in HK. Is your husband British or Chinese descent? Feel free to ignore if it's too personal a question.


He didn't work his way up the ladder here. He is British and came out here at a senior level with his existing British company. Overseas experience is highly valued here, at least in his field.


----------



## dc984 (Jun 2, 2014)

You should certainty expect a higher salary than a fresh graduate, but how much more is uncertain (and it'd be unlikely to match that of someone who has worked 3-4 years in the field).

An employer might worry that you might not find the job stimulating enough, or that you might bail once a better opportunity is found. So I suggest you impress upon potential employers that you are willing to learn and commit to the job, and possibly go the extra mile in terms of effort given your qualifications.


----------



## Amyy (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a friend who holds a PhD. And I remember she was saying the same thing and she was having a very hard time finding a job in the filed of her study. She spent a lot of time looking for a higher paying job, but now she is working at a lower paying position.


----------



## sxmhousewife (Jun 28, 2012)

PhD is not so rare in HK! Lots of HK people study the overseas online or distance learning PhD too. I was running a PR and Marketing company in HK and also assisted the clients to hire senior positions. The companies in HK/China prefer someone with good background of experience and networks. Of course, MBA is the basic requirement. Besides the academic qualification and personality is also an important factor to lead someone to prefer working indoor, outdoor people-orientated. I have a friend who is PhD Engineering in CA, he got a job in HK, quite good paid, then he asked to transfer himself to the sales department, as he found himself not the nine-five office people.

Accept a job offer if you get the opportunity, as HK is a small city but lots of the big companies expanding the business in China, this is the future.


----------



## jart (Aug 13, 2014)

your profile PhD in a quant field would fit in financial services. banks and investment funds, and everything in between (index providers, Bloomberg, brokers) look for technical people. pay would be higher than most IT supporting jobs. front office and infrastructure. try to reach out to some quant headhunters like Selby Jennings


----------

